# Bei Download geht der Ping nach oben !!



## handwurstschlaufe (1. Mai 2014)

Ich habe ein riesen Problem !

Ich hatte vorher eine alte Fritz Box , die ich nicht mit meiner Xbox One zum laufen bekommen hatte mit der neusten Firmware . Nach einem Downgrade der Firmware ging es dann und ich konnte mit meiner Xbox One Online zocken . Allerdings war es mit der älteren Firmware so , das wenn ich im Hintergrund was runterlade (beispielsweise am PC oder mit dem Handy) oder nur eine Internetseite öffne= Download , dann der Ping von meinen Standard 45ms auf über 100 geht !

Mit der neusten Firmware war dieses Problem nicht ! Allerdings kreige ich dann auf der One kein Mittlere geschweige denn offene NAT .

Also habe ich mir heute einen neuen Router geholt eine FritzBox 7270 - die neuste Firmware ist drauf ! Aber es ist immer noch so das wenn ich was loade mein Ping voll nach oben geht ! 

Woran liegt das bloß ? Ich werde noch Wahnsinnig !!


----------



## crae (1. Mai 2014)

Also, wenn du was runterlädts steigt dein Ping immer. Ich weiß nicht genau warum, ich schätze es liegt schlicht daran, dass ja beim Zocken auch Daten übertragen werden (Standort von dir, deinen Gegnern, ...) und wenn da nicht mehr genügend Bandbreite zur Verfügung steht, bildet sich sozusagen eine Schlange und die Pakete kommen langsamer durch...kann aber auch sein das ich mich irre, das wird dir wer anders genauer erklären können...Fakt ist jedoch Downlaod=schlechter Ping, hat nix explizit mit deiner Leitung zu tun.

Eine Ausnahme gibt es jedoch: Und zwar, dass das bei dir schon rumspackt, wenn du nur ne schlichte Seite aufmachst. Das zieht ja so gut wie nichts. Was hast du denn für eine Leitung, vllt erklärt dass das Problem schon. Bei DSL Light zb oder bei DSL 1000 würd mich sowas nicht wundern. 

Ach ja IMMER aktuelleste Software auf die AVM Fritzboxen drauf, ältere Firmwares dieser Boxen haben massive Sicherheitslücken! Du kannst dabei wählen zwischen der neuesten "finalen" Firmware, allerdings läuft auch die Laborfirmware stabil, hauptsache immer die aktuellste.

mfg, crae


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2014)

Der Ping hat doch AFAIK an sich nicht sooo viel mit der Bandbreite zu tun. Die Daten bei Games sind ja auch nur eher sehr kleine Dateien, da stehen ja nur ein paar Codes drin. Das Problem ist eher, dass da halt dauernd Datenpakete ankommen/gesendet werden, und immer wenn grad eines ankommt, muss das Spiel kurz warten - und umgekehrt. Daraus resultiert dann ein höherer Ping, denn Ping = Warte/Reaktionszeit, bis ein neues Datenpaket losgeschickt wird/ankommt. Viel wirst Du da wohl nicht machen können, außer nix runterladen, wenn du spielst (Internetseiten beim Spielen öffnen macht ja eh keinen Sinn)


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (1. Mai 2014)

Das Hauptproblem ist das ich nicht mal forza 5 online zocken kann , da diese drivatare anscheinend andauernd gedownloadet werden während des Rennens und so geht der Ping auf mind. 110ms manchmal sogar auf über 200ms. !! Und so kann man nicht online zocken .

bei anderen online spielen klappt es wenn ich nichts downloade und kein anderes Gerät in meinem Netzwerk aktiv im Internet ist .

ich bin mir aber sicher das es mit meiner alten fritzbox mit neuster Firmware nicht so gewesen ist . Vielleicht ist der Ping geringfügig gestiegen wenn ich was gedownloadet habe , aber jetzt rede ich von spielbar und dann unspielbar .


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2014)

was hattest Du denn vorher für ne FB ?


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (2. Mai 2014)

Vorher hatte ich eine fritzbox 7112 die wie gesagt leider nur mit einem Trick mit der xbox one funktioniert und zwar das downgraden der Firmware . Mit dieser alten Firmware konnte ich dann meine NAT wenigstens auf mittel bekommen . Allerdings mit dem Faden Beigeschmack das mein Ping beim downloaden extrem nach oben geht .

mit der neusten Firmware hatte ich diese Probleme nie und mein Ping ist höchstens um 5ms geschwankt .

so und jetzt mit meiner neuen 7270 wieder das selbe Problem . Der Ping geht extrem nach Oben .
morgen werde ich mal bei 1und1 anrufen .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Mai 2014)

Hast du das hier schon ausprobiert? (bei der 7270 die aktuelle labor drauf machen, die vorgehensweise sollte auch für alle anderen boxen gelten) Microsoft ist halt bei den xboxen, was die internetverbindung angeht, etwas rückständig...


----------



## crae (2. Mai 2014)

@Turri: Kann es sein, dass alle Server von MS(bzw. eben der xboxen) in den USA stehen und der Ping deswegen so hoch geht? Weißt du wie das mit der PS4 aussieht, die verlangen ja jetzt auch Geld fürs Online-Zocken und wenn das über das PSN läuft, da stehen definitv Server in Deutschland/Europa, will mir nämlich ne PS4 anschaffen^^

@topic: Jap Download aus, nicht surfen und Ports für deine Spiele aufmachen - mehr wird nicht drin sein.

mfg, crae


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Mai 2014)

crae schrieb:


> @Turri: Kann es sein, dass alle Server von MS(bzw. eben der xboxen) in den USA stehen und der Ping deswegen so hoch geht? Weißt du wie das mit der PS4 aussieht, die verlangen ja jetzt auch Geld fürs Online-Zocken und wenn das über das PSN läuft, da stehen definitv Server in Deutschland/Europa, will mir nämlich ne PS4 anschaffen^^


 Ich habe keine konsole und weiß auch nicht, wo microsoft und sony ihre server betreiben. Allerdings soll das PSN bei weitem nicht so zickig in sachen internet sein, wie das netz von microsoft.


----------



## Aer0 (5. Mai 2014)

Also bei mir steigt der Ping bei voll ausgelastetem Download auch auf ca 110-120 ms, da sollte auch ein neuer Router nichts dran ändern können, da dein Provider dir die Datenpakete zuschickt, du kannst meines Wissens nach die Priorität/Reihenfolge der zu dir ankommenden Pakete nicht beeiflussen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. Mai 2014)

vielleicht war bei der anderen firmware das QoS / Traffic Shaping besser auf die Konsole ausgelegt/konfiguriert und daher hatten Internetverbindungen mit anderen weniger einfluß auf die Konsole und ihren Ping, da die Konsole priorisiert wurde und der PC/Handy hinter ihr zurückstehen mussten und nun nicht mehr ... ka


----------



## shadie (5. Mai 2014)

Wenn man was runterlädt steigt meines Wissens nach immer der Ping.
Wenn man sich auf Youtube ein Video anschaut und neben bei Zockt hat man immer kleinere Ruckler alle par Sekunden (ca. alle 30 Sekunden)

Dass sind dann immer die Momente, in denen das Video weiter geladen wird.

Am PC kann man solche Sachen aber meines Wissens nach begrenzen.
Ich wollte mich diese WOche da auch mal schlau machen, gibt wohl ein Programm was einem dann für´s Zocken einen gewissen Raum frei lässt, der dann von Downloades nicht angetastet wird sondern nur für´s online Zocken gedacht ist.

Bei der One ist mir das aber nicht bekannt obs da so was gibt.


----------



## valandil (5. Mai 2014)

Die einzig wirksame Hilfe gegen diese Lags ist eine größere Bandbreite der Internetleitung. 
Vor allem bei geringen Bandbreiten (<6Mbit) wird spontan die gesamte Bandbreite genutzt.


----------



## shadie (5. Mai 2014)

valandil schrieb:


> Die einzig wirksame Hilfe gegen diese Lags ist eine größere Bandbreite der Internetleitung.
> Vor allem bei geringen Bandbreiten (<6Mbit) wird spontan die gesamte Bandbreite genutzt.



Das Problem habe ich sogar noch bei ner 16K Leitung.

Schaltet man Youtube an wird nicht permanent gebuffert, sondern alle 30 Sekunden einmal richtig heftig, das gibt dann richtig heftige Spikes in der Downloadeübersicht bei der Fritzbox und das führt zu heftigen kurzzeitigen Lags


----------

